# Fiber Optic or Night Sights for PX4 Storm. Suggestions? Experiences?



## PietroZ (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm looking to upgrade the sights on a Full size and Sub Compact PX4. There seem to be no fiber optics made for these. I would appreciate any input. Thank you!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out Truglo and Trijicon. Pricey but high quality. Truglo makes a hybrid tritium/fiber optic and Trijicon makes a HD night sight. I prefer tritium night sights on all my SD pistols.


----------

